
Who calls whom: Cellular connection map of the U.S. - ColinWright
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/07/08/cellular-connection.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+boingboing%2FiBag+(Boing+Boing)
======
ColinWright
I've linked to this one instead of the Gizmodo version, because this one also
includes the reference to the earlier version for the UK. The Gizmodo version
is here:

[http://gizmodo.com/5819162/the-united-states-is-like-a-
cliqu...](http://gizmodo.com/5819162/the-united-states-is-like-a-cliquey-high-
school-lunchroom)

